# Tea selling UK regulations



## Julian87 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm new to the forum, and I apologize if this has been asked a thousand times, but perhaps you guys can help me get a few things clear or point me to the right place,

We want to purchase wholesale tea from a UK supplier, ready bagged, and repackage it under our name for resale, do we need to obtain any kind of food hygiene certifications before we start? I asked around and have been told as long as we don't handle the bagging ourselves, nothing is required.

Also, we found a couple of suppliers here in UK that we're looking to purchase a few samples from, but if anyone could make any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it.

thank you


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I would suggest you contact your local council, the environmental health department, and ask them to clarify the requirements. Then contact Trading Standards and check with them. Anything sold by weight is likely to require some kind of involvement with them, I would think.

An appropriate Food Hygiene course covers food handlin and storage procedures and is useful in any area of food handling. It is interesting and informative!

You will also need Piblic Liability insurance, I would think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.

Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


----------



## Julian87 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you both for your help, I will contact all the above bodies to ensure I'm covered.

We are looking to create a brand of detox/cleansing tea, we're already nearly finished with designing the packaging and have already spoken with a supplier who supplies custom blends.

We will include milk thistle , dandelion root and lemongrass in the recipe due to their cleansing properties.

The supplier we contacted is Adagio, their teas though are a little expensive and their minimum wholesale purchase is 1 KG, which is a little too much to start with and is supplied loose.

The TeaPeople also supply wholesale, would look at those nut their offer is more limited

I will get in touch with your contact, Glenn, I looked them up online, I'm wondering if he could help me with getting a few things right such as

Blending the right ingredients ( some detox teas taste awful ) and finding a packaging supplier.

Marketing and eCommerce I can do myself, I need to get the product just right.

Thanks again and if you wish, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Julian87 said:


> Thank you both for your help, I will contact all the above bodies to ensure I'm covered.
> 
> We are looking to create a brand of detox/cleansing tea, we're already nearly finished with designing the packaging and have already spoken with a supplier who supplies custom blends.
> 
> ...


Not wishing to rock the boat here, but if you want to get the product right don't sell a detox tea.

At best detoxing is pseudoscience, at worst downright dangerous to be promoting as in any way healthy.


----------



## CatB22 (Dec 11, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.
> 
> Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


Jumping on the back of this to avoid starting a new thread. I'd appreciate your contact info, Glenn. My husband and I are also looking into a tea ecommerce company, different to what you're looking at Julian87 with the detox. I'm also struggling to find much sound information on regulations if you're re-packaging. Did you find any information out about that?Schedule


----------



## Wuji-Sam (Jun 21, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.
> 
> Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


Hi Glenn, I'm creating a brand of luxury loose leaf teas to sell online. Would love to have the details of your contact, if they don't mind having a chat with me.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Glenn ^^


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop me a PM with a number to call you on


----------



## DikGhale (Nov 20, 2018)

Wuji-Sam said:


> Hi Glenn, I'm creating a brand of luxury loose leaf teas to sell online. Would love to have the details of your contact, if they don't mind having a chat with me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


I am also in same boat, planning to import tea from Nepal, and repacking and resale over here. I found NepalÂ's tea (next to Darjeeling region) one of the best tea I have ever tasted. I am wondering how the regulations is working over here in UK. Can anybody have more ideas from scratch to set up the warehouse. Appreciate your help.


----------



## MMF (Dec 13, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.
> 
> Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


I am in the process of starting a tea business too. Would it be possible to send through the details to me also? We are not repacking but will be blending and packaging ourselves. I'd be grateful for any help!


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

How many of you started tea businesses in the end? I'm asking as I'm looking into suppliers for a tea house.


----------



## Liam O'Reilly (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi there ,

Looking to create a wild herb tea, any contacts related to packing assistance, I have the supplier of bulk herbs sorted, I could just use some useful tea packaging companies if anyone has any recommendations, also did anyone find out the regulatory side of your business to be shipping world wide, established in the UK?

Regards,

Liam


----------



## FRaffa (Aug 16, 2019)

Good afternoon,

I am in the process of creating my own tea blends.

I am using TeaPeople as the tea supplier and am designing the packaging.

I have a registered company and in the process of opening a business account.

However what is required from me legally to be able to resell the tea with my own packaging?

Really would appreciate the help as I can not seem to find any definite answer online.

Thanks

Francesca


----------



## Emie100 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all - sounds like so many of you are going on the same journey as me.

done brand and have product ( Germany I think is chosen one) and was doing organic tea but my goodness seems I need to myself become organic registered ( I'm only packing the tea with no physical contact). Also selling food products in the uk and USA - nightmare!

can anyone advise me it's near impossible navigating what is required. 
1. organic certification as long as my supplier is certified - what is process? I've reached out to the soil association but slow / no news.

2. Selling a food - fda needed for USA and uk equivalent I think also - not sure of process or cost. Anyone?

any lovely individuals out there want to steer me right - my beautiful brand and ethical and organic supplier are desperately lost.

em


----------



## Ashely99 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I came across this thread while I was doing some research about starting my own herbal tea line. Has anyone got any updated information regarding regulations? Glenn I will really appreciate if you could share the contact for buying good quality product.

Also any tips and suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## The Grumpy Tea Man (Sep 5, 2020)

Ashely99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I came across this thread while I was doing some research about starting my own herbal tea line. Has anyone got any updated information regarding regulations? Glenn I will really appreciate if you could share the contact for buying good quality product.
> 
> ...


 Hi, @Ashely99! I'm exactly in the same position as you are - I want to start a herbal tea line and I also want to know what regulations are out there.

As far as I understand, the requirements differ depending if you want to DIY or go the drop shipping way with the product you never touch (and of course there are options in between).

What comes to the suppliers - I found quite a lot of options in the UK. But I was looking for the raw stock, it might be different for blends.

Well, hopefully soon somebody with more experience and knowledge in the field will be kind enough to share the wisdom we require


----------



## Devoted Tea Drinker (Sep 13, 2020)

Glenn said:


> I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.
> 
> Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


 Glenn if you can also share with me your contact it will be great! I'm in pretty much the same boat as everyone else here...


----------



## SamBrighton (Nov 9, 2020)

Devoted Tea Drinker said:


> Glenn if you can also share with me your contact it will be great! I'm in pretty much the same boat as everyone else here...


 Hi Glen and Green Been

I'm in a similar situation, in that i'm starting a tea company at the moment (looks to be a very different angle to you) but i'm struggling with rules and regulations regarding importing organic tea from Asia. Any help you can share would be appreciated and hopefully I can do the same too. Thanks


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi Glenn ..and all of you who have experience in re-packaging teas for sale in the UK! I am also looking to supply teas to my customers and am working on our new organic brand but would hugely appreciate some guidance on the legal side. I did my basic food hygiene cert many years ago but probably need to complete it again. Also, if anyone has tips about selling tea online too that would be great. Thanks,

Gracie


----------



## Mon (Dec 21, 2020)

Liam O'Reilly said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Looking to create a wild herb tea, any contacts related to packing assistance, I have the supplier of bulk herbs sorted, I could just use some useful tea packaging companies if anyone has any recommendations, also did anyone find out the regulatory side of your business to be shipping world wide, established in the UK?
> 
> ...


 What are the regulations in UK for blending herbs?

Can I privately do it or should I have any sort of title or certificate for it?


----------



## Agy (Dec 22, 2020)

Finding and understanding rules and regulation when selling your own tea blend is a nightmare!

A.


----------



## H Walia (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi everyone/Glenn

I am in the process of creating my own blend of tea in the UK. Any help is much appreciated! Who do i need to get approval and stamped from? Any contacts anyone can help with would be much appreciated. Any wholesalers? I need specific herbs.

Thank you

Hina


----------



## velks (11 mo ago)

Julian87 said:


> I'm new to the forum, and I apologize if this has been asked a thousand times, but perhaps you guys can help me get a few things clear or point me to the right place,
> 
> We want to purchase wholesale tea from a UK supplier, ready bagged, and repackage it under our name for resale, do we need to obtain any kind of food hygiene certifications before we start? I asked around and have been told as long as we don't handle the bagging ourselves, nothing is required.
> 
> ...


i can do supply you need please contact me loges


----------



## judy (10 mo ago)

Glenn said:


> I've got a great contact who will be able to help you get started and will send their details through via PM.
> 
> Are you thinking mail order or physical sales?


Hello, i am new to this chat and was wondering if it is possible to share the contact with me regarding the selling of tea in the uk. I am thinking of starting a tea business and also selling herbal individual teas. Please could you helpme out.

Thank You kindly


----------



## velks (11 mo ago)

this my phone number contact me (phone number removed...Mod)


----------



## Lory (11 d ago)

Can I please get the contact for tea import regulations? Thank you


----------

